# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Possibly sleeping disorder?

## Cassie

Sometimes I can?t sleep at during the night well others days/nights I can get 13 hours of sleep and still be tired all day I am never not tired whatever I sleep or don?t sleep it?s so overwhelming I can sleep in doctors offices cars college courses well no Matter how bad it sounds well sitting on a couch in my sisters living room with the tv loud toddlers toys going off 
About a year and a half ago I had to ask someone to help me babysit in fear of falling asleep 

Sometimes I?m beyond a functioning level to where I don?t care where I am I?ve laid on a hospital floor and fallen asleep movie theaters with friends 

Like tonight?s one of those nights where sleeping is hard for me 

But I honestly  thought it was medicine related I completely stopped all my meds at once lithium depakote and lamitical

I think because of this I?m constantly forgetting certain days of the weeks or hours 

Also when I sleep I never dream I?m aware of my surroundings I can hear things around me  so I hear things people say sometimes I shouldn?t  because they think I am like in a full rem sleep other times I?ve reached a little further into a rem sleep and can?t hear but still don?t dream 

I?ve always had sleep issues as a child my mom claims I had seizures in my sleep twitching and jerking she said at 13 my sister told me I walked out of my bed to a dresser and started making hand motions and saying I was cutting a piece of cake and if she wanted some? I used to wake up screaming sometimes well sleeping I wake up chocking and gasping for air I had a sleep study done for sleep apnea she said I do stop breathing just not enough to be diagnosed but she said I sound like it is a form of narcolepsy 

It?s just at this point it?s becoming to much 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

Have you been checked by the doctor for this and been blood tested? It isnt nessecerilly anything majorly serious times - I had this and turns out I have mild hypothyroidism. 

Its also worth noting that depression can cause this (I become hypersomniac when depressed), but still worth getting this checked out. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

I have been told I have thyroid issues I was taking a med that was denied through the local CVS pharmacy I never called my doctor to fix the issue 

As I think it was related to him doing something 

I truthfully assumed I was fine 


I was told my levels are low when I had went and was but on a thyroid med levothyroxine 


It could be related to my thyroid 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

Small update we found out my pill called lithium was causing all my thyroid Problems I no longer sleep at all during the day and get a good 6 to 8 hours a night 
Unless I?m in a uncomfortable environment which can cause no sleep at all. 
I also started tracking my sleep pattens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CeCe

> Small update we found out my pill called lithium was causing all my thyroid Problems I no longer sleep at all during the day and get a good 6 to 8 hours a night 
> Unless I?m in a uncomfortable environment which can cause no sleep at all. 
> I also started tracking my sleep pattens. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good to hear your doing better.

----------

